# Buying my first mirrorless camera.



## romanch (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to see if there is one camera out there at the moment that you can recommend both for video and stills. My budget is around $1000. I heard some good things about Sony 6300. I also know that 6500 is coming out soon. Is there anything else out there that i might consider? Thanks in advance! Roman


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 16, 2016)

If your planning on using this for video you might want to do some research, Sony's have a rather well known problem with many models in that they overheat and shut down while shooting video.


----------



## romanch (Nov 16, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> If your planning on using this for video you might want to do some research, Sony's have a rather well known problem with many models in that they overheat and shut down while shooting video.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah, i saw quite a lot of reviews concerning that issue.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 16, 2016)

For video, I think Panasonic makes one of the best video cameras around.  The GH4 is out of your budget, but the GH3 is about $1000 body only and a refurbed GH3 is around $700.  As these are mirrorless, there are adapters available for all mounts.

For stills and your budget, I recommend Fuji XE2, great stills, possibly the best SOOC JEPGS of any camera maker, superduper Fujinon lenses. But Fuji is a niche camera designed with manual controls as a priority and isn't cheap, (for what you get spec-wise). But the camera and lenses are of pro-level craftsmanship.


----------



## romanch (Nov 16, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> For video, I think Panasonic makes one of the best video cameras around.  The GH4 is out of your budget, but the GH3 is about $1000 body only and a refurbed GH3 is around $700.  As these are mirrorless, there are adapters available for all mounts.
> 
> For stills and your budget, I recommend Fuji XE2, great stills, possibly the best SOOC JEPGS of any camera maker, superduper Fujinon lenses. But Fuji is a niche camera designed with manual controls as a priority and isn't cheap, (for what you get spec-wise). But the camera and lenses are of pro-level craftsmanship.


Thanks Gary! I'll look into it


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 17, 2016)

I think you should do some research about the Olympus OM-D line of cameras.  They have an excellent lens line-up and the cameras themselves take excellent video.


----------



## speedliner (Nov 27, 2016)

Panasonic G7 or the newer version of it the G80/85 (g89 or g85 name depends on your country).  They're excellent cameras for stills and video with access to a lot of excellent Panasonic and Olympus lenses. For stills and video the Panasonic 14-140 would be a good start. 

If you don't care about 4K, the Olympus e-m5, mark ii is a good option.  

Mirrorless has been changing rapidly.  All take good pictures but video capabilities have been evolving.  The sonys are great but do have overheating problems. The Fuji x-t2 is great but over your budget. The x-t1 not so great for video.  

You could look into the new Canon M5 as well. Native lenses are limited but with an adapter can use all Canon glass.  

G7 is going to be a hard value to beat used.

Good luck with your choice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

